# Downgrade from 3.2?



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just got my Xoom about an hour ago, I really know nothing about it and haven't done much research on it yet. It has asked me if I want to update the system to 3.2. My question is, if I accept the OTA update, can I get back to a different build if I want to try to root it, install Tiamat ROM, etc.? Like a sbf, or whatever it would be called on a Xoom. I don't want to update to 3.2 and then be stuck on it and not be able to have any fun with my fresh out the box Xoom.

Thanks


----------



## BWCorvus (Jul 22, 2011)

You can go back and fourth all day long. Just use my images from the stock image thread.

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

BWCorvus said:


> You can go back and fourth all day long. Just use my images from the stock image thread.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100


Thank you. I was trying to find a definitive answer on other forums but I could find anything that assured me 100%. This is a whole new experience for me vs. my Droid X. Gonna have to take a few hours and do some reading.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought 3.2 gave sd support. Popped one in yesterday to see and no luck. I have never seen the point in rooting being a Google experience device but that may change shortly.


----------



## BWCorvus (Jul 22, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> I thought 3.2 gave sd support. Popped one in yesterday to see and no luck. I have never seen the point in rooting being a Google experience device but that may change shortly.


3.2 has sdcard support. It will be in MircoSD (or mnt/external1). You need to mount it will root explorer or it will be read only.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

dang im gonna have to root this bad boy


----------

